# Come On Ladies - Own Up !



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I've decided to let my full beard grow through and after experiencing quite a bit of itchiness and brittle hair, I decided to buy a beard moisturising balm. 

I was surprised just how many moisturising 'beard products' are available online, but even more surprised that some are marketed as specifically for men, leaving me to wonder who the others are aimed at ?? :wink2::grin2:

Ken.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mmmmm
I like a beard 

Thus far I have been unable to grow one:wink2::grin2:

But in the future who knows?

Seriously Albert always grew a beard in the winter, I liked it whilst it was short, not keen once it was established so to speak

Who knows if he decides to grow it again later, might be worth a try

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Until my chemotherapy took all of my hair and beard away, I have had a beard all my married life, Rita had never seen me without it.

It does take virtually all your hair as well, even the body hair you can't see... Just starting to grow again, two months after the last chemo session.

Peter


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a beard...had one for years as I simply cannot be arsed to shave all the time! Wife likes it too,...bonus!

I bought a trimming kit and trim it once a fortnight :smile2:

I also got a Babylis head sharpener as well for a birthday a couple of years ago so give myself a buzzcut once a fortnight too. It saves a fortune on barbers...

Graham :smile2:

PS All mens balms, lotions, potions, moisturisers are aimed at southern stock broker types as far as I'm concerned >


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

GMJ said:


> ......
> PS All mens balms, lotions, potions, moisturisers are aimed at southern stock broker types as far as I'm concerned >


Ha ha :grin2: I would normally be the first to agree, but I was getting close to shaving it off and had to do something to save it.

However, now it's moisturised, there's something to be said for that hint of Quince Oakmoss wafting delicately past one's nostrils and definitely a step up from 'Eu de Heinz tomato soup' remnants :wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It's all marketing hype. What "real" man would buy anything that had a hint of "women's product" about it? It makes me laugh when they aim disposable razors at women. All pink and pretty but do exactly the same job as a man's blue or black one!


When I was at school, and very impressionable, I had an amazing supply teacher who held the most amazing discussions about "life" with us teenagers. One of his favourite topics was advertising. In his opinion we "needed" very little to have a happy life. Once we were exposed to advertising we "wanted" so much more and were unhappy when we couldn't have it. His philosophy has never left me. I am always impressed by how happy are cultures that have not been exposed to advertising.


Now you know there is a beard conditioner out there you really want it. Take a look at the ingredients. You could probably make your own from things like lanolin and rose water etc. I wonder if bog standard hair conditioner would work?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I
> 
> I also got a Babylis head sharpener as well for a birthday a couple of years ago


You just have to link to the Babylis head sharpener G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Had a beard of one sort or another since the 70s, Goatee right now on it's way to becoming full, I cannot abide razors of any kind, I did shave for a funeral 2 years ago though, I looked about 12.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Had beard forever. First grew it when I was a into long distance walking. Far better to turn up at a remote farm with a proper beard and not just unshaven!
I'm now in the process of growing my hair long too, to fulfill a bucket list item. At the moment looking a bit like Worzel Gummidge but I'm assured I shall be the perfect image of a Greek god....ok, a very old Greek god!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Spacerunner said:


> Had beard forever. First grew it when I was a into long distance walking. Far better to turn up at a remote farm with a proper beard and not just unshaven!
> I'm now in the process of growing my hair long too, to fulfill a bucket list item. At the moment looking a bit like Worzel Gummidge but I'm assured I shall be the perfect image of a Greek god....ok, a very old Greek god!


Heh heh, after years of having to have my hair neat and being freshly shaved I have rebelled and it's now stupidly long and I'm never without face stubble. I don't like the itching I get when the beard starts to develope so it gets scalped. I quite like the fact that I don't conform and feel at ease most of the time when we are travelling, however i do feel a bit awkward in my local town as everyone still knows me from work and I still get the odd double take.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My husband had had a beard all the time I'd known him, but I'd seen pics of him without and he looked like someone from Belsen!

He was shaving it off for charity once and when it was off the children, who were quite young, said to me "You won't divorce Daddy, sure you won't?"

Little ones have big ears!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I have had a full beard since 1970 and have never used a razor at all since I first grew it. I was in the Navy and decided that having a beard was far less hassle than having to be clean shaven every day ( also an extra 5 minutes in bed on a morning ). I have never even contemplated using any special products on it and as I always have at least one shower every day it gets a good shampooing along with my hair.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose I do have to say thought I do admire those who do get up and have a shave every day, more so those who actually do not need to.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I have had a beard for 45 years, I cut it short not so long ago and I could see the jowls, so it's not so short again now. Never used moisturizers on it though ,just the odd boot polish now and then.....love the Saudi look......not.:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well I like a beard 

But I Also like a bit of man perfume 

And ifailtosee why using a balm on a beard is less than manly

Sandra


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

patp said:


> It's all marketing hype. What "real" man would buy anything that had a hint of "women's product" about it?


Me ! :kiss::grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You just have to link to the Babylis head sharpener G


I'm not sure that they market it quite like that :grin2: but its one of these...

http://www.boots.com/en/BaByliss-fo...and Pharmacy&gclid=CI_nso23_88CFZcW0wodiQ4B9Q

Saves a fortune in head sharpening every year as I use it every fortnight.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I'm not sure that they market it quite like that :grin2: but its one of these...
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/BaByliss-fo...and Pharmacy&gclid=CI_nso23_88CFZcW0wodiQ4B9Q
> 
> ...


Ah, such a thing does exist, all sorts of weird things went through my mind, a short journey though it is


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Heh heh, after years of having to have my hair neat and being freshly shaved I have rebelled and it's now stupidly long and I'm never without face stubble. I don't like the itching I get when the beard starts to develope so it gets scalped. I quite like the fact that I don't conform and feel at ease most of the time when we are travelling, however i do feel a bit awkward in my local town as everyone still knows me from work and I still get the odd double take.
> 
> Terry


You old hippy! You should show everyone that photo of you playing the guitar looking like your at Woodstock. 

Never fancied a beard to be honest, I think they age you. Not sure I could grow one anyway being fair haired it would just look daft.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> You old hippy! You should show everyone that photo of you playing the guitar looking like your at Woodstock.
> 
> Never fancied a beard to be honest, I think they age you. Not sure I could grow one anyway being fair haired it would just look daft.


It'd be ginger too probably, and best not anyway, peeps mike think you were mature > >


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

barryd said:


> You old hippy! You should show everyone that photo of you playing the guitar looking like your at Woodstock.
> 
> Never fancied a beard to be honest, I think they age you. Not sure I could grow one anyway being fair haired it would just look daft.


It's got another 9 months worth of growth on it now, with all the money I save at the hairdressers I will be able to afford guitar lessons and become a rock god. :grin2:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

barryd said:


> Never fancied a beard to be honest, I think they age you. Not sure I could grow one anyway being fair haired it would just look daft.


I'm fair haired too, but the beard is mostly white & grey, so blends in quite well.

Not sure I agree that they age you ?.... This was last year's effort when I was obviously still only ahem... 22 or thereabouts :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mines in my Avatar


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"Mines in my Avatar"

I thought that you were in your late seventies Kev, didn't think you were as young as in your picture.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No I'm a callow youth of 66


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Mines in my Avatar


My Lab's in my avatar and he's much better looking so I'll leave him there :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Even the HfromH has a grey beard now

Sandra


----------

